# PLease help fast



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Please help me take a screenshot fast. I need to capture this chat on Spadester.com. They are getting deep and I need proof


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Hit "Print screen" and save image to a Word document.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks. I also figured out how to hit control c and paste it into a word document. This is absolute bulls---. 

Him: Anything wrong?

Her: No

Him: Anything right?

Her: Yes

This is minutes after I cleaned out cat poop from her cat's colon.

Well, this night will be full of evidence. Do I kick her out tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

remain calm nothing is going to happen that already has happened before. relax and take control of your self. The shaking will go away as soon as you calm down. Now is the time to think everything through.

So take a breath and think about the next step. your emotions are running wild you do not want to play all your cards so settle down and think not not split second disicions. Slow down


----------



## twotimeloser (Feb 13, 2011)

Every situation is different. do you have a link to your story?


----------



## KatN (Feb 21, 2011)

In Windows 7 there is a program under accessories "Snipping Tool" - if you are using any version of Windows, see if it is a downloadable tool


----------



## twotimeloser (Feb 13, 2011)

print screen

open paint

Control + V

done.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I figured out how to copy the chat and paste into a Word document. It lasted for hours and was worse than I ever imagined. My head was so far up my ass that I can't believe it. The things she said to him last night seem unforgiveable. My story is on the "dealing with an emotional affair" thread.


----------

